
Canadian Copyright Bill Coming Thursday - jgoguen
http://www.jgoguen.ca/2010/5/copyright-bill-coming-thursday
======
RyanMcGreal
Headline error; should read: "American Copyright Bill Coming to Canada
Thursday".

------
mrcharles
Good to know that despite the ridiculous amount of anti-bill sentiment from
the voters, the Conservative government is going to try and ram it through
anyway.

Ahh voting, what is it good for.

~~~
redstripe
Unfortunately it's good for nothing in this case since the Liberals have
similar aspirations (and I say that as a liberal voter). The two parties
differ on crime/environment/tax issues, but when it comes to pandering to big
business they are both the same.

I've been thinking about setting up a social site where youth voters who
generally don't vote could be convinced that their vote could actually count
in some of the swing ridings. In this minority parliament maybe we could scare
the parties into actually considering the will of the voters.

~~~
mrcharles
That's not a bad idea, but I believe people have tried something similar and
run in to legal problems. If your site can be viewed as coercing a vote, it'll
get shut down by elections canada.

Power to you though, a site where people can enter where they live and be told
if their vote matters might be an interesting proposition.

~~~
nkassis
Well what about a site that has polls with young voters about issues such as
this and provide some "neutral" resources such as wikipedia about these
issues. With enough participation it could have weight.

(I'm also Canadian and would like to participate, let me know if ever get it
started.)

~~~
pedalpete
I've actually been building this over the last few days. Hoping to get a
tester out later in the week to gauge interest.

